# Canyon - Bestellübersicht & Kundendaten



## Rookie 2005 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

habe mal eine kl. Übersicht gebastelt (s.a. Anhang), die auf Grundlage der
Umfrage von Wrangler: Wer hat bereits ein Canyon 2005er bestellt?
basiert. 
Vor allem für die Leute die sich noch unschl. bezügl. der Rahmengröße sind, könnte sie vielleicht interessant sein. Sorry, hätte lieber ´ne Excel-Tabelle gen., habe sie aber nicht in eine PDF-Datei umwandeln können.   
Aber ist ja so auch lesbar.

Folgende Sortierung habe ich vorgennommen:
1. Baureihe (ES,XC,...) -> 2. Rahmengröße (s,m,l,...) -> 3. Körperlänge (von klein -> groß) -> 4. Schrittlänge (von klein -> groß)

Ähhhm, als kleine Gegenleistung     möchte ich gern, dass jeder von euch versucht, mir bei der Ermittlung der richtigen Rahmengröße zu helfen.  Mein Problem ist mein kurzer Oberkörper im  Verhältnis zur Schrittlänge!

*L oder XL* ???

Also, folgende Daten braucht Ihr ja noch:
* Modell: XC 5
* Größe: 186 cm
* Schrittlänge: 94 cm
* Armlänge: 67 cm
* Oberschenkellänge: 39 cm
* "Körperlänge": 152 cm (vom Boden bis zum Brustbein, s.a. Besser-Biken.at)
* Gewicht: 76 kg
* Bevorzugte Sitzpos.: komfortabel (wenn überhaupt, selten ein Rennen)
* Gelände: Teutoburger Wald / Sauerland (also eher gemäßigt)

Mein Rennrad hat übrigens folgende Daten:
* Oberrohrlänge: 595 mm (mitte Steuerr. - mitte Sitzr.)
* Sitzrohrlänge:  640 mm (mitte Tretlager - oberk. Sitzr.)
* Vorbau getauscht von 120mm auf 95mm (Flip-Flop nach oben gerichtet  )... ja, ja ich weis ist nicht gerade schön , aber kompfortabel -> Sattel- Lenkerüberhohung 7 cm.

Ps: Bei mir passt übrigens folgende, irgendwo mal gel., *Grundregel: bei Oberlenkerhaltung mit den Händen auf den Bremshebeln, sollte die VR-Nabe fasst vollständig, vom Lenker verdeckt sein. * 

Bin mir auch unsicher, wegen verschiedener Geometrieberchnungen:
1. www.besserbiken.at  hier habe ich folgende Ergebnisse:
Tour: Sitzrohr 565mm, Oberrohr 560mm, Vorbau 130mm, Steuerrohr 155mm
CC:   Sitzrohr 565mm, Oberrohr 575mm, Vorbau 140mm, Steuerrohr 155mm

-> also Canyon-Größe ~S / M  ???

2. www.likeabird.de/content/bike/bike-berechnung.html hier folgende Ergebnisse:
Tour: Sitzrohr 540mm, Oberrohr 547mm, Vorbau 125mm, Steuerrohr 155mm
CC:   Sitzrohr 540mm, Oberrohr 562mm, Vorbau 135mm, Steuerrohr 155mm

-> also ebenfalls von der Oberrohrlänge ~ S / M ???

Kann doch wohl, allein wegen der zu befürchtenden Sattel- Lenkerüberhöhung nicht passen!!!???

Also, wie Ihr seht bin ich ein wenig ratlos und baue auf eure Meinung. Werde aber auch nächste Woche endlich in Koblenz anrufen - möchte nur vorher schon euren Expertenrat hören. Schon mal riesen Dank an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen und Antworten   & alles Gute zum neuen Jahr wünscht euch allen der Stefan


----------



## blackCarver (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo rokkie 2005,
nur so falls du bock hast es noch zu korrigieren, habe auch ein Yellowstone in xl geordert.
Also gesamt:
Das wxc in s bei 163/77cm 
+ racing ralph



und yellowstone in xl bei 190/94cm

guten rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie 2005 (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo blackCarver,

wilkommen im Club  , stehst nun dabei.

Mhhh, möchte den Wrangler ja nicht verärgern. Viell. hätte ich die Datei doch besser in seinen Thread gestellt? 
Mein Gedanke war nur, dass so halt viele die Datei schnell finden. 
Ehrlichgesagt habe ich das nat. auch wegen meiner noch offenen Rahmengröße so gemacht und die Datei als "Vorwand" genommen   Schande über mein Haupt.  Dennoch passt ja beides zusammen. Ist halt interessant, das bei ähnlichen Körperdaten, z.T. andere Rahmen gewählt wurden. 

Wir können ja alle im Linux-Prinzip die Liste fortführen. Aber nat. können die Daten auch weiter im Thread: Wer hat bereits ein 2005er bike bestellt? geschrieben werden und ich (oder jemand anderes  ) macht nach ´ner Weile eine Aktualisierung der Word-Datei - vorausgesetzt nat. ihr findet sie sinnvoll!? Eure Wahl

Edit: hatte noch vergessen auf einen ganz interssanten Thread zum Thema: Rahmengröße hinzuweisen. s.a. -> andere Rahmengrößen-Diskusion 

*Was meint Ihr, welcher Rahmen sollte der Richtige sein???*


kl. Aktualisierung:


----------



## stick007 (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Rookie 2005,

mich hast Du in Deiner Bestellübersicht vergessen.
Siehe Thema:
Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Bike bestellt? 


ES 6
Rahmengröße XL
Körpergröße 194 cm
Schrittlänge 94 cm
Bestelldatum 22.11.04 (Mit einer der Ersten die bestellt haben)



Kannst ja Deine Liste noch mal bitte ergänzen

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Rookie 2005 (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Björn,

 oha,´tschuldige  - bist auf meinem Schmierzettel untergegangen.  Nun biste dabei.  

Hey, wir haben ja gleich lange Beine   , leider fehlt mir ´nen Stück Oberkörper...

Schätze der XL Rahmen wird dir wohl wunderbar passen. 

*Was meinst du: welchen sollte ich nehmen???*  

Gruß 
Stefan






aktuelle Vers.:


----------



## xysiu33 (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Rookie 2005, halle alle Canyon-Freunde,

eine interessante Tabelle ist es geworden - tatsächlich ist es schon interessant zu sehen, welche Rahmenhöhen einige Leute bestellt haben.

Ich bin mit meinen Daten ( die in den letzten Tagen etwas korrigiert werden mußten ) von bestelltem "L" fast zu einem "M" übergegangen ( 186 / 87 cm ).

Hier rate ich noch allen mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 87/88 cm sich genauer die Abmessusungen im Canyon-Katalog anzuschauen, denn das Oberrohr bei Rahmengröße "L" ist ziemlich hoch und fällt nicht wie bei anderen Bikeherstellern so stark ab !  Ich glaub ich wird noch wg. diesem Oberrohr irre   

Also Leute - alles gute im neuem "Canyon-Jahr" .  

Ciao.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Januar 2005)

@Rookie: super Idee!

Jetzt hätt ich mich ja fast noch etwas geschreckt, da ich wohl der einzige bin, der mit 191cm/91cm zum ES6 in L greift. 
Hab aber aus meinen Daten über diverse Methoden die passende Rahmengröße errechnet und mit den Werten meines "alten" Bikes verglichen -- L passt perfekt!


----------



## stick007 (2. Januar 2005)

@Rookie 2005

Hey Stefan,

bei Deiner "Körpergeometrie" würde ich aufgrund des kürzeren Oberkörpers zur Rahmengröße L greifen.

Laut diverser Berechnungprogramme, müßte ich eigentlich auch ein Rahmen der Größe L wählen. Aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Rahmen ist der 56 cm Rahmen wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl für mich.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Rookie 2005 (2. Januar 2005)

Hi Björn,

danke für deine Einschätzung.  . 
Ich glaube so langsam tendiere ich auch zu L.

Noch ´nen interessanter Gedanke den ich hier irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe:

Wenn die Maße des Rades vom "Ideal-Rahmen" abweichen kann man:
mit der Sattelstützte 4 cm Abweichung vom Sattelrohr und mit dem Vorbau 1 cm Abweichung vom Oberrohr ausgleichen ohne die Fahreigenschaften signifikant zu verändern. 

Keine Ahnung ob das passt!

und noch an alle:
*Was meint Ihr, welcher Rahmen sollte der Richtige sein???*

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Niederbayer (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo xysiu33,

Du musst aufpassen das Dir bei einem M Rahmen der ES Serie die Sattelstütze nicht zu kurz wird.
Ich denke ein L wäre für Dich besser geeignet. Das Oberrohr ist bei einem Bike mit diesem Federweg einfach weiter oben. Schau Dir mal die Gabel an. Die Höhe ist einfach vorgegeben. Wenn Du mehr Beinfreiheit beim Spung aufs Oberrohr haben willst musst Du ein Modell mit weniger Federweg an der Gabel wählen.

Gruß vom Niederbayern


----------



## y23 (2. Januar 2005)

das thema rahmengröße bringt mich noch um den verstand. weis auch nicht so recht was ich machen soll: 182/88 - habe ein es6 in L bestellt!
war in koblenz konnte dort aber nur das es8 in m und das es7 04 in L testen. ergebnis es8 m meiner meinung nach zu klein. es7 2004 L passte perfekt. so jetzt hat das es 6 in L aber ne gekröpfte sattelstütze und den variablen vorbau, bin überlegen ob sich das dann überhaupt mit dem es8 bzw dem es7 04 vergleichen lässt?! was mich beim es 8 in m aber definitiv gestört hat war die sattelüberhöhung. da ich nicht nur freeride machen will, sondern auch mal ne tagestour brauch ich ein bike auf dem ich mich auch in der entsprechenden sattelstellung wohl fühle. musste hierfür beim es 8 in m aber den sattel bis fast ganz raus ziehen (sattelstütze eigentlich fast schon zu kurz und folglich eine perverse sattelüberhöhung).
denke mal ich bleibe beim es6 in L, aber sollte ich die vorbaulänge verkürzen um die gekröpfte sattelstütze auszugleichen, oder macht sich die nicht so stark bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Januar 2005)

wenn dir das 2004er ES7 in L gepasst hat, dann dürfte das schon passen...

Und wg. der gekröpften Sattelstütze würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen -- falls es wirklich unangenehm sein sollte verkaufst du die halt einfach über ebay und besorgst dir eine gerade!


----------



## hatsch03 (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Rookie 2005,

ich habe mir ein Grand Canyon Comp in L bestellt.
Habe ähnliche Daten wie du:

Größe: 186 cm
Schrittlänge: 93 cm
Torsolänge: 59,5 cm
Schulterbreite: 42,5 cm
Fußlänge: 29 cm
Armlänge: 72 cm
Körpergewicht: 80 kg

Die Sattelüberhöhung beträgt lt. Canyon 12 cm bei Sattelhöhe 82 cm.
Kann mir das einer bestätigen? 
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich einen anderen Vorbau nehmen soll, z.B.
20 Grad 135 mm statt 6 Grad 120 mm.
Komme dann ca. 3 cm höher bei ca. gleicher Länge.

Gruß Hatsch


----------



## Teig (3. Januar 2005)

muss sagen deine tabele ist wirklich gut, denn die grösse beschäftigt doch alle, vorallem bei einem versandbike!!!!

ich bin 181cm und 87kg. beinlänge weiss ich nicht mehr, aber ist normal bei meiner grösse (gemäss berechnungen vom rr)

ich habe jetzt ein ht mit 21" rahmen. was ja viel zu gross sein müsste. ich finde es aber o.k.. war vor 3 monaten auf einem mit 19" gesessen und fand dies deutlich zu klein. deshalb habe ich "mein" rc8 das ich möchte immer noch nicht bestellt. weiss einfach nicht, ob ich ein L nehmen soll    

mir fällt auf das die teureren biks eher kleiner bestellt werden (im verhältnis zur körpergrösse).


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2005)

@teig

Ich (gleiche Größe wie Du) habe jetzt ein Stevens F9 in L(21") dass ist vergleichbar mit dem RC. Für das Rad und was man damit macht ist L die bessere Wahl, mann sitz halt gestreckter, rennmäßiger das fahrad geht bergauf wie sau.
Ich habe mir jetzt ein ES6 in M bestellt weil ich damit andere Sachen machen will .Singletrails und es vor allem bergab richtig krachen lassen will, da ist dann der kürzere Rahmen und die aufrechtere Position besser.

Für RC ist L meiner Meinung nach die richtige Wahl, lass Dich nicht verrückt machen!


----------



## pseudonym0815 (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Rookie 2005!

Meine Daten sind ganz ähnlich (1,87m und 93er Schritt) und ich habe mir ein RC-Rad in L bestellt. Bin mir aber bewusst, dass das die absolute Obergrenze für Größe L ist, d.h. Sattelstütze und Sattel ragen 31cm aus dem Sitzrohr heraus. Mehr ist auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen, für komfortablere Sitzweise auf jeden Fall den größeren Rahmen. 
Gruß


----------



## TAILor (3. Januar 2005)

@y23

niemand wird seine größe genauer wissen, als der, der das bike probegefahren ist!

ob du jetzt es 7 óder es 8 gefahren bist ist ja egal, ob jetzt fox oder manitou merkst an ger geometrie ja nicht  . wenn du sagst das L hat dir besser geopasst, dann nimm auch das L. ich hab ja die gleiche maße wie du und hab mir auch das L bestellt. wie flo ja auch schon sagte, mach dir wegen der satteldtütze keine sorgen, da kann man sich wirklich ne andere reinschrauben. auf die paar euro solls doch auch nicht mehr ankommen( zumal die im es 6 sowiso so hässlich ist) wegen dem vorbau: da werd ich mir warscheinlich den vro in s einbauen lassen, 110mm reichen da völlig und das lange berrohr wird damit etwas ausgeglichen, so hoffe ich , dass die sitzposition nicht allzu gestreckt ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (3. Januar 2005)

@schappi

du meinst canyon L in 20" ist die richtige wahl (deines ist ja 21")?


----------



## Wrangler (3. Januar 2005)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh, möchte den Wrangler ja nicht verärgern. Viell. hätte ich die Datei doch besser in seinen Thread gestellt?
> Mein Gedanke war nur, dass so halt viele die Datei schnell finden.



Hallo Rookie,
gute Idee mit der Liste, genau so hatte ich mir das ja damals mit meinem Beitrag erhofft - leider ist das, wie so oft, im unüberschaubaren Chaos geendet.
Also sehr sinnvoll, da eine 'externe' Datei zu machen, die man aktualisieren und übersichtlich halten kann.  

Musste übrigens erstaunt feststellen, dass ich (fast) der einzige Kleingewachsene bin, der ein ES 6 in 'S' bestellt hat. Hätt ich ja gar nicht gedacht, naja vielleicht bringt mir das ja noch Vorteile, falls es kurzfristig zu Engpässen bei den Rahmen kommen sollte


----------



## TCE (3. Januar 2005)

hi leutz!
...ich habs getan...  
...nerve xc9...

größe L
körper 183
schritt 89
torso   62
arm     68

gruss TCE


----------



## Rookie 2005 (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

puh, habe mir endlich ein Herz gen. und in Koblenz angerufen.
Also der nette Verkäufer meinte nat. auch das ich ein "Extremfall"   bin. (Aber ich bin zum Glück ja nicht allein - Danke Leute  
Habe dort erfahren das die "Norm"-beinlänge bei einem 1,86m grossen Menschen -> 86,5 cm sein soll!!!   Da dachte ich nur, ach du sch**** ... 

Im Klartext, normalerweise lautet dann die empf. -> *L*
Bei mir hätte das zur Folge: Sattelüberhöhung von 11 cm
Thomson Stüzte bis 420mm zu bekommen (bei Canyon akt. 410mm vorrätig, werden aber rel. bald wieder da sein), max. Auszugslänge lt. Lutz Thomson Sattelstüzte max. Auszugslänge 30cm (mind. 8cm Satteleinstecktiefe). Würde bei mir also von der reinen Sitzhöhe gehen (ca. 83,5cm am RR).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
bei ->  *XL*
Sattelüberhöhung von 10 cm
"vermutlich mit normal langer Stützte i.o."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tja, wegen Sattelüberhöhung meinte der Verk. ganz ehrlich: Das ich um einen speziellen Vorbau (wie den VRO) nicht drumrum komme. Sehe nun auch ein, dass eine Lösung mit normalem Vorbau wohl nicht geht. Oder?




> niemand wird seine größe genauer wissen, als der, der das bike probegefahren ist!


 da haste recht TAILor
hoffentl. geht es auch mit beiden Modellen inkl. VRO).
lt. Canyon: "Weitere 4-Gelenker kommen Mitte/Ende März"

Habe jedenfalls noch etwas Zeit: Lt. ca. Ende April / Anf. Mai   
Oh nääää. Bin ja auch selbst schuld - was grübel ich solange über die Modelwahl nach.   Nah, viell. kommen die Lieferanten doch noch inn Quark.

ein paar Preise von Canyon:
* Ersatzschaltungsauge: 9
* Kassette tauschen:    15 (geht nur innerh. der gl. Gruppe / z.B. 11-34 statt 11-32)

@hatsch03
Zwillingsbruder???   wie du siehst, mit deiner Sattelüberh. kann das durchaus passen. Die Idee mit den extremen Winkeln am Vorbau ist nicht schlecht. Die sind dann Aufgrund der Länge aber immer noch rel. weit vom Sattel enfernt, oder? Bis auf das Gew., spricht ja eigentl. nix gegen den VRO oder ein ähnl. System auch am HT.

@pseudonym0815
noch einer? Jetzt gibts schon 3 von uns extremen Härtefällen   
Achtung: wie gesagt, lt. Lutz: max. 30cm Sattelst.-auszug bei der Thomsen!!!

Bis denn
Ps: Sorry, versuche ja mich sooooo kurz wie mögl. zu fassen.   Klappt halt nicht immer.


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Januar 2005)

Hi @y23

habe genau das gleiche Problem, bin dazu noch 4cm größer ( 186cm ) bei Schrittlänge 87 cm.

Habe auch "blind" ein ES-6 in L bestellt - nach meinem Besuch in Koblenz habe ich ebenfalls den Eindruck gehabt, daß mir der M-Rahmen etwas zu klein ist. Dafür aber der L-Rahmen fast perfekt - wäre da nicht das hohe Oberrohr ! Wegen dieser "Kleinigkeit" spiele ich auch bald verrückt. Fast alle sagen mir, daß ein L-Rahmen OK ist aber was ist mit der Höhe des Oberrohrs?

Für Touren auf dem  Bike ist das nicht so schlimm, aber ich will es auch mal mit dem Bike krachen lassen im Gelände. Wenn ich unfreiwillig auf dem Oberrohr lande, kann ich dann sofort einpacken.......  

Dazu fahre ich zur Zeit noch einen Giant NRS in "M" (!) mit fast gleichen Geometrien der ES-Serie in M - außer: Oberrohrhöhe. Die meine ist um gute 2 bis 2,5 cm niedriger ! 

Hab heute mit der Hotline gesprochen - der Berater war auch etwas verwirrt und konnte mir auch keine klare Empfehlung abgeben.

Muß ehrlich sagen, daß ich bei den Probefahren in Koblenz eigentlich mir keine Gedanken über die Sattelstütze gemacht habe. 

Jetzt macht mich @Niederbayer auch darauf aufmerksam. 

Und was tun ? Vom Canyon-Verkauf habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Mal schauen.

Wenn es weiter so geht, dann fahr ich die 200km einfach nochmal hin   

@y23: hast du mal auch auf die Höhe des Oberrohrs bei dem ES-7 2004 geachtet? Oder ist dir das einfach nicht aufgefallen ?

Gruß


----------



## Rookie 2005 (3. Januar 2005)

@Wrangler



> gute Idee mit der Liste, genau so hatte ich mir das ja damals mit meinem Beitrag erhofft - leider ist das, wie so oft, im unüberschaubaren Chaos geendet.


 na das Lob gebührt ja auch dir, du hast den Stein ins Rollen gebracht  



> Musste übrigens erstaunt feststellen, dass ich (fast) der einzige Kleingewachsene bin, der ein ES 6 in 'S' bestellt hat.


und wie Gandalf schon sagte: ...auch die kleinsten vermögen den Lauf des Schicksals zu verändern!   



> naja vielleicht bringt mir das ja noch Vorteile, falls es kurzfristig zu Engpässen bei den Rahmen kommen sollte


 gut möglich dasde dann eher aufm Rad sitzt als viele andere  

gute Nacht
Stefan

Vers. 03.01.04:


----------



## koa5mu2 (4. Januar 2005)

hallo rockie 2005,

danke für die tolle übersicht !!  kann dir noch folgende ergänzungen zukommen lassen:
koa5 mu2 (1) gewicht 53 kg und xt k. 11-34
koa5 mu2 (2) gewicht 70 kg und xt k. 11-34

vielen dank und gruß andreas


----------



## Knuffi (4. Januar 2005)

Servus Rockie 2005 !

Super Übersicht von Dir, danke dafür !!!   

Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du folgendes für mich eintragen.:

Größe wird L werden, die Sram Komponenten fallen weg, dafür gibt es vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe.

XT-Kurbel und 11-34 XT Kassette bleibt so wie vorgehabt.


----------



## fone (4. Januar 2005)

rookie?
11cm sind ne katastrophe , aber 10 cm sind mit normaler stütze i.O.?

  
oder hast du dich vertippt?

du hast zwar echt lange beine, aber bei 185->85 wie würde DAS denn bitte aussehen  (nicht ä[email protected] kurzbeinigen)  
das hört sich für mich doch etwas komisch an. 165->65 haha  
ok spass beiseite. ist echt schwierig.

gruß
fone


----------



## y23 (4. Januar 2005)

@tailor/flo
habt recht ne sattelstütze lässt sich ja leicht austauschen. mit dem vro bin ich ja auch recht flexibel ausgestattet. bleibt nur noch die frage ob ich ihn in einer anderen größe verbauen lasse. standardmäßig wird m verbaut oder wie?

@xysiu33
da du ja bei ungefähr gleicher schrittlänge den längeren oberkörper hast, würd ich auf jeden fall das L nehmen, was ich jetzt sicher auch machen werde!

wegen der höhe des oberrohrs mach ich mir jetzt mal gar keinen kopp. weiß zwar nicht wieviel niedriger das es7'2004 ist, aber da gabs keine probleme. nehm mal an die bikes bauen alle recht hoch. prinzipbedingt wegen dem vielen federweg (?). hab zwar noch keine erfahrung im umgang mit clickies werd aber auf jeden fall mit dem neuen bike auf dieses system wechseln. abrutschen vom pedal ist somit ja unmöglich, von daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass ich direkt nach vorne, mim sack aufs oberrohr rutsch. wenns mich sonst irgendwie runterhaut vom bike, dann meist sowieso seitlich bzw. schräg nach vorne, dann bleib ich vielleicht mim oberschenkel am oberrohr hängen, aber das ist ja nicht weiter tragisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (4. Januar 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> @tailor/flo
> vro. standardmäßig wird m verbaut oder wie?



ja, es wird Größe M 85-135mm verbaut


----------



## Rookie 2005 (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@fone


> 11cm sind ne katastrophe , aber 10 cm sind mit normaler stütze i.O.?


Der Verkäufer meinte:
* bei  L  längere Sattelstütze nötig -> Überhöhung = 11cm.
* bei XL, vorauss. kann die normale bleiben (da Sattelrohr länger) -> Überhöhung = 10cm

Weiss auch nicht so recht, ist jedenfalls zu extrem. Also bleibt nur der VRO oder was meinst du (Ihr)?



> du hast zwar echt lange beine, aber bei 185->85 wie würde DAS denn bitte aussehen


ebenfalls O-ton des Verkäufers!

Ergänzungen kommen morgen, muss schluß machen. 

Bitte schreibt noch eure Meinung, zu der mir am "ehesten - passenden" Rahmengröße!!!!!  Tausend Dank  

CU


----------



## Rookie 2005 (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

würde mich riiiiesig über weitere Meinungen von euch, bzgl. der mir wohl am ehesten passenden Rahmengröße freuen. Tausend Dank sagt der Stefan 

so, kleines update:


----------



## asksam (8. Januar 2005)

Noch ne Bestellung:

Bike
Modell: Nerve ES8
Größe: L
Bestellt am: 16.12.04
Bike fertig am: 04.04.05

Meine Daten
Größe: 185 cm
Beinlänge: 90 cm
Gewicht: 89 kg

Zubehör
Ergon Griffe
Syntace VRO Lowrider
Größere Bremsscheiben (falls möglich  )

grüsse asksam


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Januar 2005)

Auch noch ne Bestellung (hast mich wohl vergessen   )

Bike
Modell: Big Mountain SL
Größe: L (das BM SL hat übrigens 19,5 statt 20 Zoll)
Bestellt am: 10.12.04
Bike fertig am: 19.04.05

Meine Daten
Größe: 186 cm
Beinlänge: 89 cm
Gewicht: 83 kg

Zubehör
Größere Bremsscheiben (ist noch nicht ganz entschieden)

grüsse 
Oli


----------



## Rookie 2005 (8. Januar 2005)

Hi zusammen,


> Auch noch ne Bestellung (hast mich wohl vergessen  )


mhhhhh ... Ja    War keine böse Absicht die BM-Fraktion auszuschließen! Ich habe mich eh schon gefragt, warum rel. wenig Leute zu den BM´s schreiben. Liegt wohl daran, dass viele sich von den ES Modellen (auch) sehr gute Downhill-Fähigkeiten versprechen. Na, jedenfalls biste dabei. So auch, last but not least:TCE / Teig / Zettler / Abstrakt / Schreiner2 / Ronja / asksam  

Dankt immer daran, dass leider  (fast) jedes Papier in euren Druckern aus Holzzellstoffen gewonnen wird. Und glaubt bloß nicht, dass alles aus nachhaltig bewirts. westl. "Plantagen" kommt!   Also: Druckt nicht jeden Sch*** aus!!! Das gilt nat. bes. für den mir verzapften Käse!!! (das mein ich ganz ernst)
So, update / Überarbeitung nur zum speichern aufm Rechner


----------



## roberto_muc (10. Januar 2005)

*I did it!*  

Nerve XC 8, Größe L bei 183cm, 90 cm Schrittlänge (ich hab' mich auch gewundert...) und 85 Kg (das wundert mich mittlerweile leider nicht mehr). Ich lasse mir eine 11-34 Kassette einbauen, Louise FR in 180/180 schicke ich ihnen zur Montage zu. Desweiteren lasse ich mir ergon MP1 Griffe montieren, die sind einfach klasse.

Bestellt habe ich gestern, Sonntag abend, online (dazu siehe unten), die Auftragsbestätigung habe ich deshalb noch nicht. Telefonisch wurde mir aber angedeutet, daß ich wohl Ende April mit meinem Bike rechnen könne.

"Online" Bestellung: diese Online Bestellung ist dermaßen offline, das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Die müssen den Auftrag manuell nacherfassen  , außer meinen Kundendaten hatte der Mann am Telefon keine Infos zu meinem Auftrag und notierte sich auf einem Zettel meine Extrawünsche.

Also Tip an alle Neubesteller: oldfashioned online gehen und anrufen!

Habe die Mountainbike abonniert, es lag der Katalog bei (wahrscheinlich auch in der bike?!). Daher könnte ich mir morgen und die nächsten Tage eine Flut von Neubestellungen vorstellen. Wer sein Bike noch in der ersten Jahreshälfte will, sollte sich wohl noch heute entscheiden. Aber das werden ja die Kommentare in den nächsten Wochen hier zeigen, ob ich damit falsch gelegen bin...


----------



## Teig (10. Januar 2005)

@roberto muc

warum magst du die marta nicht?


----------



## xysiu33 (10. Januar 2005)

Hi Rookie, hallo Leute,

hier meine geänderten & endgültigen Bestelldaten für die Statistik:

Meine Daten: Gr. 186cm / Schrittlänge: 87cm
Bike: ES-6
Gr.:   L
Änderungen an den Parts: VRO-Vorbau in Gr. "S"; XT-Kurbel, -Kasette, -Kette
Bike fertig: voraussichtlich 18. April 2005

Frohe Ostern-Wartetage......  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (10. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rookie, hallo Leute,
> 
> hier meine geänderten & endgültigen Bestelldaten für die Statistik:
> 
> ...



18.04.05! Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das ist ein Montag!
Gibt´s  bei Canyon auch Montagsfahrräder? Hoffentlich nicht.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xysiu33 (10. Januar 2005)

Oooopssss !!!

Ja, hoffentlich nicht.

Ich glaube aber gehört zu haben, daß der Termin das voraussichliche Ankunftsdatum der Parts bei Canyon sein soll.

Sonst bitte ich die Jungs, mir das Bike drei Tage später - am meinem Geburtstag zusammenzubauen.   

Gruß


----------



## Trollobaby (10. Januar 2005)

@Rookie 2005:
nur wenn du Lust hast die wirklich tolle Liste  noch mal zu aktualisieren.
Habe heute ein ES 6 in Größe L bestellt.
Körpergröße: 186 cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
sonst keine Besonderheiten/Sonderwünsche


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. Januar 2005)

> Hi Rookie, hallo Leute,
> 
> hier meine geänderten & endgültigen Bestelldaten für die Statistik:
> 
> ...



du hast einen 11 cm längeren körper als ich und "nur " 3,5 cm längere beine, das heisst du hast einen relativ langen oberkörper, wieso willst du den vro in S ?? ich habe ihn in M und das ist gut, willst du einen kürzeren vorbau als 85 mm?? bzw hast du so kurze Arme??

gruss wbb


----------



## crucho (11. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

zur aktualisierung

Meine Daten: Gr. 172cm / Schrittlänge: 82cm
Bike: XC-5
Gr.: M

Vorraussichtlich kürzerer Vorbau

Montagetermin: ca 28. April 2005

Gruss


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo @weissbierbiker,

als ich zum zweiten (!) Mal in Koblenz war, hab ich mir mal alles ganz genau angeschaut, probegefahren, überlegt usw.

Während der Probefahrt auf ES-7 (2004 Modell) in "L" und Vorbaulänge 105mm war für mich die Sitzposition zu sehr gestreckt. Diese Position würde ich nicht unbedingt als angenehm empfinden - bestimmt nicht für Touren. In diesem Fall wäre für mich ein kürzerer Vorbau angenehmer. 

Jetzt müßte man also vergleichen: das VRO-System in "M" ( also 85-135mm ) und das nicht verstellbare Lenkersystem am ES-7/2004 mit 105mm Länge.
Würde ich das VRO kürzer als 105mm machen - sagen wir mal 90-95mm heißt es zwangsläufig, daß der Lenker sehr in die Höhe verstellt werden muß - meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz optimal, denn dadurch würde man gerade wie auf einem Trekkingrad sitzen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mal darüber mit den Leuten in Koblenz gesprochen und nicht auf Ablehnung gestossen. Dummerweise war das ES-6 mit VRO nicht da. Sonst könnte ich direkt vergleichen, ob das VRO in "M" OK ist oder nicht.

Ich weiß nicht wie lange Arme ich habe. Ich bin jedoch völlig überzeugt, daß 
wenn ich das VRO in "S" ganz nach Vorn verstelle, werde ich mit der Einstellung das maximale an meiner ausgestreckter Fahrposition auf dem Bike erreichen. Das sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke von zwei Besuchen bei Canyon.  Sollte das VRO in "S" mir tatsächlich zu kurz sein, dann bleibt nur noch Hoffnung auf Kulanz seitens von Canyon zwecks Umrüstung von S auf M.
( wenn ich mit dieser Bitte bei Canyon aufkreuze, dann fallen die Jungs aus den Socken, bei all meinen "Sonderwünschen" ). Trotzdem finde ich es besser ein wenig hin und her zu überlegen und versuchen, dafür aber das Optimale an Parts und ihrer Größen zu finden. Dann macht das biken um so mehr Spaß.

Wie gesagt - oder geschrieben: das sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke und  Gründe, die zu der Wahl der Vorbaulänge geführt haben. Sollte ich falsch liegen, dann erbitte ich eine Belehrung - hol mich aus meinem Fehler raus oder gib mir ein Ruck.   

Bis bald.

Gruß

P.S.  da ich nichts besseres zu tun habe, sprach ich noch mal mit meinem "Berater". Er hat meine Behauptungen bestätigt. Allerdings hat er mir geraten, doch noch mit "M"-Vorbau zu versuchen: erstens vielleicht passt es doch, zweitens es würde ca. 25,-  Aufpreis kosten. Außerdem gehe ich eigentlich kein Risiko ein, denn eine eventuelle Änderung der Größe des Vorbausystems innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Auslieferung des Bikes ist überhaupt kein Problem ! Da sagt jemand, Canyon ist als Bike-Versender unflexibel ?!  Finde ich klasse Service von Canyon. Da die Daten mit meinem "S"-Vorbau noch nicht im Computer gespeichert wurden, bleibe ich erst mal bei Serien-Ausstattung - also Vorbau in "M" und dann schau ich mal, ob es passt oder nicht. DANKE CANYON - WEITER SO   

Ich hab schon mal hier geschrieben: ich bin kein einfacher Kunde   
Aber jetzt lasse ich mal die Jungs in Koblenz schon in Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Januar 2005)

hi, ich finde das der vro sowohl in "zu kurz" eingestellt wieauch "in zulang "eingestellt komisch aussieht--von daher könnte das mit dem S doch nicht so falsch sein.  War dir eigentlich der M rahmen zu klein?? weil von der beinlänge her in kombie mit dem vro in M könnte das ja sonst auch ne lösung sein--ich weiss das ist alles superschwierig da ich letztes jahr vor den selben problemen stand. bin mal gespannt wann canyon testcenter über deutschlan verteilt.

gruss wbb


----------



## roberto_muc (11. Januar 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> @roberto muc
> 
> warum magst du die marta nicht?



Ich habe nichts gegen die Marta, allerdings paßt sie so gar nicht zu meinem Anforderungsprofil: als Racebremse dürfte sie wohl perfekt sein, an einem Tourenfully finde ich sie allerdings deplaziert (siehe auch hier). Im Hochgebirge gehört einfach eine standfestere Bremse her, mein Gewicht (85 kg ohne Ausrüstung) kommt auch noch dazu.

Aber wie gesagt: gegen die Marta an sich habe ich gar nichts...


----------



## Strider (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe eben meine bestellung nochmal geändert. Statt XC6 jetzt doch ES7.
Der Liefertermin verschiebt sich dadurch um 2 Wochen!! *heul* Auf ca den 5.5.
Falls also noch jemand unetschlossen ist überlegt es euch schnell.
( Der Kauftipp fürs xc5 aus den neuen MB wir die Situation nicht besser machen!)


----------



## Fibiker (11. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @weissbierbiker,
> 
> als ich zum zweiten (!) Mal in Koblenz war, hab ich mir mal alles ganz genau angeschaut, probegefahren, überlegt usw.





			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Xysius33,
> 
> Tja da sind wir wieder mit unserem Problem. Genau dass ist auch mein Gedanke, ich warte eigentlich ab bis Canyon das ES6 im Laden hat und fahre dann eben nochmals hin. Ich vermute auch, wie auch Weissbiker sagt, dass uns M/L-er evtl. sogar ein M beim ES passt, wenn wir einen VRO Vorbau in M oder sogar in L nehmen. Ich habe ja das XC6 in L bestellt und denke dass ES6 in M (18,5") mit VRO könnte uns passen.
> 
> ...


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Januar 2005)

Hi @weissbierbiker,

bring mich bitte nicht wieder dazu, darüber nachdenken zu müssen   

Die Entscheidung, sich doch für Gr. "L" zu entscheiden ist mir ziemlich schwer gefallen - wie schon geschrieben, war ich 2 x in Koblenz gewesen (einfache Entfernung 200 km ). Trotzdem lieber die Paar Euro mehr investieren und dann das richtige kaufen, statt einen Fehler zu machen und falsche Größe bestellen.

Da ich zur Zeit ein Giant in "M" fahre und eigentlich zufrieden sein müßte, ist mir der Rahmen meines Bikes doch ein wenig zu klein. Für einen Anfänger, der schöne Trails unsicher machen will, ist es nicht so schlimm, da das Bike sehr wendig ist. Komischerweise war mir der M-Rahmen des Canyon ES-bikes irgendwie viel zu klein. Es kam zu großer Sattelüberhöhung.

Je mehr Runden ich auf dem "L" Rahmen am Canyon-Parkplatz machte war mir klar, daß die L-Größe besser paßt. "M" war zwar OK und könnte bei engen Singletrails doch noch von Vorteil sein, im Großen und Ganzem ist mir der "L"-Rahmen doch angenehmer - und für Touren einfach optimal. Zwar wird das ziemlich hohe Oberrohr - im Verleich zu meinem Giant - bestimmt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, finde ich mit dem "L" doch die bessere Lösung gefunden zu haben. Hier könnte ich auch überlegen, daß mir der Giant-Händler auch zum größerem Rahmen raten müßte.....  aber lieber darüber nicht lange nachdenken.

Ich freu`mich auf jeden Fall auf mein neues Canyon und vor allem auf die für mich komplett neuen Parts ( fahr z. Z. einfache SRAM-Schaltung, mit Rock-Schrott-Federelementen und V-Brakes. ). Es wird schon "lustig"   für mich wenn ich meine ersten Runden im Gelände mit dem Canyon dreh.....  

Übrigens: egal für welche Rahmengröße ich mich entscheiden würde, ich werde so wie so eine Zeit lang über die andere Größe nachdenken und nach der Gewöhnungsphase mir keine Gedanken mehr machen......hoffe ich......

@fibiker

tja, unsere Probleme muß man haben.....  

trotzdem, ärgerlich ist es schon - ich weiß. Die einzigen Bikes, die im Laden mit VRO-Lenker stehen sind die Frauen-Bikes (WXC ?) - also nicht das Gelbe vom Ei - vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Lenker nur in 630mm Breite montiert sind und nicht wie auf "unseren" Bikes mit 680mm Breite ! Also aufpassen !

Es kann jedoch ein wenig dauern, bis das ES-6 im Laden steht - finde ich persönlich total daneben, ein Bike, das mit besonderem Lenkersystem ausgestattet ist, nicht im Laden zuf Verfügung steht. Also in diesem Zusammenhang krieg Canyon von mir Minuspunkte ( sorry Canyon-Kollegen aber ein wenig Wahrheit steht doch drin ).

Sollte aber nur das Lenksystem das einzige Problem darstellen, dann rate ich euch einfach sich für das Standard-System in M zu entscheiden und dann einfach ausprobieren. Habe auch heute erst erfahren, daß es kein Problem ist, innerhalb von 30 Tagen bei ev. geringem Aufpreis das VRO in "S" oder sonstiger Größe zu nehmen. 

In dem Sinne - abwarten und ....... Wein trinken.

Gruß


----------



## Strider (11. Januar 2005)

ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie froh ich bin dass ich über die grösse nicht nachdenken muss wo ich doch schon für den typ wochen gebraucht hab * G* Aber nachdem man sich entschieden hat ist es ein gutes gefühl *g*


----------



## Rai (11. Januar 2005)

ich auch.
es 6, grösse m
meine grösse: 1.74 m
schrittlänge 83 cm
torsolänge 63 cm
fusslänge 26,5 cm
schulterbreite 44 cm
armlänge 60 cm
montagetermin 27.04.05


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Januar 2005)

@ rai : ich habe 175cm mit 83,5cm SL und ein xc 04 (das mit mehr federweg  ) in M--würde aber das es (da noch höher bauend) in S nehmen, alleine schon wegen der familienplanung.

gruss wbb (ich weiss das ist gemein aber nicht das nachher klagen kommen wegen zu hohem , grossem bike)


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Januar 2005)

Hi Leut, 

jetzt wollen uns die Jungs von "Mountainbike" total verrückt machen in dem sie in der neuesten Ausgabe über den Fox-RP3-Dämpfer schimpfen    da es im Einsatz den Geist aufgegeben hat.......

Hoffentlich ist "unsere" Serie ausgereift   

Auffällig ist nur, daß nur an einem Bike im Enduro-Test der Fox-Dämpfer dran ist, findet ihr nicht ?  

Sch...e nur, daß mein Traumbike in dem Test den Sieg geholt hat   
und ich es nicht bereit bin, so viel Kohle auf die Theke zu legen   

Überrascht mich schon, daß über den VRO-Vorbau so positiv geschrieben wurde   

Und die XC-Fraktion kann nach dem kurzem Test auch jetzt ruhig schlafen   

Wie lange ist es noch bis zum 18. April, Papi ?


----------



## Rai (11. Januar 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ rai : ich habe 175cm mit 83,5cm SL und ein xc 04 (das mit mehr federweg  ) in M--würde aber das es (da noch höher bauend) in S nehmen, alleine schon wegen der familienplanung.
> 
> gruss wbb (ich weiss das ist gemein aber nicht das nachher klagen kommen wegen zu hohem , grossem bike)



danke für den hinweis. war mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich m oder s nehmen soll. aber:
1. ich bin das 2004 xc 4 in s von nem kumpel gefahren, war mir etwas zu kurz und gedrungen bzgl. oberrohrlänge.
2. fahre momentan r.m. element race und das alte element dh in grösse 18,5 zoll (oder sinds 19 zoll ?), gemessene oberrohrlänge jedenfalls ca. 595 cm. komme damit gut zurecht. okay, das element dh (mit mz z1 fr) ist mir nen tick zu träge/spurtreu. liegt aber mglw. am lenkwinkel und radstand. war ja schließlich mal ein dh-bike.
3. meine familienplanung ist abgeschlossen, von daher keine gefahr.
außerdem kann ich die sorgen wegen zu hohem oberrohr eh nicht ganz nachvollziehen. ich bin noch nie aufs oberrohr abgestiegen. wenns nen verblockten trail runtergeht steh ich auf den pedalen(diese waagrecht), `hab den hintern hinterm sattel. wenn ich mit dem vorderrad hängenbleib, drück ich das rad  unter mir weg und steige/fliege drüber. also juckt mich ein mglw. rel. hochbauendes oberrohr wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (12. Januar 2005)

hi rookie 2005,

klasse sache deine liste!

ich habe übrigens eine andere kurbel geschickt: 
race face evolve xc x-type   ...soll ja nach was aussehen   

+optitune+lenkerhörnchen

mfg
christian

ps: montagetermin grand canyon comp 25.01.05


----------



## stokes69 (12. Januar 2005)

dann will ich mich mal anschließen

also ich bin 190 cm Groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 93 cm!!!
ich wiege 77 Kilo. Und ich habe das es 8 bestellt und zwar in xl! 
hab mich lange mit dem Herrn von canyon über L oder XL unterhalten! Er meinte ich soll eher XL nehmen! 
Das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht!


----------



## blackCarver (13. Januar 2005)

@stokes69
Ich bin auch 190 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm.
Ich muß auch ganz klar Xl haben.


----------



## gilles (13. Januar 2005)

Für die Statistik. Ich hab auch schon lange ...
bestellt am 17.11.04, es 6, in M, Liefertermin 18.04. Bin 1,80 m, Schrittlänge 84 cm. Und der Winter ist ja auch bald rum, oder?


----------



## Cigarman (14. Januar 2005)

An alle, die so wie ich sich nicht zwischen L od XL (beim XC5) entscheiden können (188cm , 89cm)  : Was gibts neues bzw. wie habt Ihr Euch entschieden.
Ich tendiere Momentan eher zu L (wird mir auch von den meisten Tools im WEB vorgeschlagen). 
@Rookie2005: bei Dir L od. XL? 

LG
Cigarman


----------



## KleinDriver (15. Januar 2005)

Meine Daten: ES8, LT.04.04.05, Größe M, Körpergröße 178cm Schrittlänge 82cm


----------



## Rookie 2005 (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 



> @Rookie2005: bei Dir L od. XL?


@Cigarman: Tja, bin leider immer noch unentschlossen! Man  Sch*** Rahmengröße.    Vor ein paar Tagen dachte ich noch L könnte besser passen. Momentan denk ich aber, das ich wohl doch XL nehme. Fahre zumind. anfänglich nicht in alzu kniffligen Gelände, also muss das Rad ja nicht extrem wendig sein. Die große Sattelüberhöhung (in beiden Rahmengr.) werde ich eh mit dem VRO wettmachen können. Bliebe noch das Problem mit dem für mich für zu langem Oberrohr (eigentl. ja bei L & XL).  Ich werde jedenfalls, sobald wie mögl. (ca. Mitte März) beide Größen mit normalem kurzen Vorbau (90mm) probefahren und falls es noch geht, beide Versionen mit VRO (vorauss. in Gr. s). Hoffe die Canyon-Mechaniker haben dann nicht ´nen alzu großen Hals auf mich.   

Also noch an alle Experten da draußen: *Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt Ihr uns unentschlossenen???*
Danke für alle Antworten / Tschau

hey, wir haben die max. Dateigröße gesprengt   - darum also die 2-Teilung:


----------



## druide1976 (15. Januar 2005)

@Rookie 2005
Super List. Man könnte sie noch mit den Montageterminen "aufwerten"

Gruß Druide


----------



## nismo2002 (15. Januar 2005)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Also noch an alle Experten da draußen: *Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt Ihr uns unentschlossenen???*
> Danke für alle Antworten / Tschau



Also wenn man sich die Übersicht der bestellten Bikes anschaut, dann sieht man, dass ca. 180-189cm grosse Bikers ein L und alle ab 190cm ein XL bestellt haben (natürlich ein paar Ausnahmen in den Grenzbereichen).

Zu dem Thema hatte ich auch schon einmal in *"Rahmen grösse bei der Bestellung" *:
_Wenn dein Körper genau auf eine Rahmengrösse passt, z.B. L, dann solltest du auch L nehmen (>mM<)! Dann kannst du einfach und schnell mit dem Vorbau oder Spacern korrigieren.
Ich halte nix davon, einfach einen Rahmen kleiner zu kaufen. Das sollte man nur machen, wenn die Verwendung (z.B. Trails) es erforderlich macht, ein "wendigeres" Bike zu fahren. 
Du willst sicher nicht bei Touren wie auf einem BMX (übertrieben gesagt) sitzen.

Sollte dein Körper zwischen zwei Grössen liegen, dann hast du die Qual:
kleiner = wendiger + mehr Sattelüberhöhung, grösser = gestreckter + weniger Sattelüberhöhung...aber beide sollten von der Sitzposition her grundsätzlich passen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHeizer (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich überlege mir das Grand Canyon Comp zu bestellen. Leider ist mein Körperbau auch etwas problematisch. Bin 1,67 groß bei 83 Schrittlänge.  Von der Körpergröße her sollte es denke ich S sein, von der Schrittlänge eher M.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, welches davon möglicherweise besser sein dürfte?

Besten Dank! Grüße
Marco


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Januar 2005)

relativ lange beine= relativ kurzer oberkörper= kurzes oberrohr= Definitiv Rahmengrösse S.

gruss wbb


----------



## ow1 (15. Januar 2005)

@Rookie 2005
Hier noch ein  Dankeschön für deine tolle Liste. Du machst hier wirklich einen super Job. Also ich schlage vor, dass Canyon dir zum Dank für deine Idee,  ein Teamtrikot überreichen soll  
Nochmals Danke und Gruss
ow1


----------



## TheHeizer (15. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, wbb!

Ich werde mich nächste Woche nochmal mit einem freundlichen Mitarbeiter von Canyon unterhalten... Muss dazusagen, dass ich auch schon dort war und ein M probegefahren bin. Nur für eine richtige Probefahrt ist das Parkplatzareal nicht so geeignet. Außerdem war kein Modell in S zum Vergleich da.
Das M ging zwar, vielleicht ist S aber doch besser, obwohl der Canyon-Computer sowohl für bequeme als auch sportliche Sitzposition Rahmengröße M ausgeworfen hat.   

Gibt's hier im Forum vielleicht noch jemanden mit ähnlichen Körperdaten? Erfahrungswerte wären sehr hilfreich.

Werde das nochmal mit Canyon durchgehen...

Grüße Marco


----------



## weissbierbiker (16. Januar 2005)

also ich habe 83,5cm lange beine bin aber 175 gross, dadurch das meine freundin ein xc 4in s hat und ich eines in L weiss ich wie sich beide fahren und bin mir halt daher fast sicher das dir das M etwas zu lang sein wird (es sei denn du sitzt gerne sehr gestreckt)--nur müsstest du auf jeden fall beim s eine längere stütze bestellen. wobei ich halt nicht ganz sicher bin wie das bei den hardtails aussieht.

gruss und n8 

wbb


----------



## Rookie 2005 (16. Januar 2005)

von ow1:


> Also ich schlage vor, dass Canyon dir zum Dank für deine Idee, ein Teamtrikot überreichen soll


 ...das halte ich nat. für eine gute Idee       Dann sollte der Wrangler aber auch eins bekommen!   
Öhhm, habe Trikotgröße "M".  (Blöderweise ist bei mir die Klamottengröße auch ´ne schwierige Angelegenheit M oder L)  
CU
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simpetjul (16. Januar 2005)

dann will ich mich auch mal anschließen,

also bin 185 groß, hab ne Schrittlänge von 87 cm und wiege 83 Kilo. Habe das XC4 in L vom PPS bekommen! 
Bestellt: 03.01.2005
Montagetermin: 20.04.2005
Änderungen: Kasette 11-34 & Optitune auf 77-86 kg

PS: Ist die Federgabelpumpe für 35 Euro OK oder gibt es bessere für den Preis?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rookie 2005 (16. Januar 2005)

@druide1976





> Super List. Man könnte sie noch mit den Montageterminen "aufwerten"


ja, wollte ich eigentl. auch erst. Dachte mir halt nur, da fast alle Termine (bei den jeweiligen Baureihen) mehr oder weniger gaballt innerh. eines kurzen Zeitraumes liegen, ist die Aussagekraft nicht so groß. Mhh, wenn das aber mehrere wollen, warum nicht. Ihr könnt dann ja ´ne PM schicken um hier Platz zu sparen.
CU
Stefan 

Ps: tja, dann ist wohl auch ´ne Hose fällig!


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2005)

Hey Rookie,

wie wär`s mal mit ner Aktualisierung? Is doch bestimmt einiges dazugekommen...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## painkiller (7. Februar 2005)

@Rookie 2005

Als aller erstes muss ich sagen das ich das wirklich "fantastisch" von dir find edas du dir solch eine Mühe machst!

So nun zu mir.
Ich hab mir am 6.2.05 ein Canyon XC 3 gekauft (mit Optitune).

Meine PPS-Daten:
Koerpergroesse: 171
Torsolaenge: 64
Fusslaenge: 26
Schrittlaenge: 82
Schulterbreite: 45
Armlaenge: 65

Eine Rahmengröße hab ich nicht angegeben aber ich denke ich bekomme M, oder was meint ihr?


painkiller


----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Februar 2005)

Jo, auch mich quält die Rahmengrössefrage
Habe gerade ein ES7 bestellt (nachdem mir das letzte ES6 um eine Stunde durch die Lappen ging *immernochärger*  ) und liege genau zwischen S und M
172cm, 73kg, 81cmSL
Habe mich für S entschieden - hoffentlich macht mir keiner Stützräder dran, weil´s wie ein Kinderrad aussieht...  
Naja, wir haben ja 30 Tage Umtauschrecht 
Bestellt 7.2. Montiert 25.5 (wer weiss  )


----------



## Hannis (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich mich auch mal outen!
Habe letzte Woche ein XC 8 bestellt, obwohl ich lieber ein XC 9 gehabt hätte, welches ja leider schon ausverkauft war.
Habe eigentlich L bestellt, aber eine nette Angestellte von Canyon hat mich angerufen und meinte XL wäre besser für mich!
Meine Daten: Körperlänge: 190 cm
Schrittlänge 92 cm

Sehr Ihr das genau so?

Grüße
Hannis


----------



## Kette-links (7. Februar 2005)

Hi Buhmuckel,
hab mich wie Du nach langem hin und her auch für die kleinere Rahmengröße entschieden (nachdem ich letztendlich vor Ort eine Probefahrt gemacht habe     ). Bedenke aber, dass an deinem ES ein Syntace Vector DH mit 12° Krümmung montiert ist. Der nimmt dem Vorbau gut und gerne 20-30 mm ab !!! Also entweder später ein kompletter Vario-Vorbau oder mal mit Caynon sprechen. Bei mir war es so, dass ich den Vorbau für mein XC auf einen 120' er getauscht bekomme ( natürlich gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis).

P.S. Die MTB's sehen in Natura viel besser aus, als im Katalog.  
Wenn der Lack nur halb sogut hält wie die Räder nur aussehen (vorallem die liebevollen Details), bin ich beruhigt    .


----------



## ow1 (7. Februar 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Die MTB's sehen in Natura viel besser aus, als im Katalog.



Ja, ja. Zieh uns nur noch mehr den Braten durch den Mund. Ich zähle doch schon jeden Tag, bis mein ES6 endlich vor meiner Haustüre steht


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Februar 2005)

@Kette-links
Danke für Deine aufbauenden Worte  
Du hast das Glück "deine" Rahmengrösse gefahren zu haben. Ich habe die Auskunft, dass lediglich Prototypen je ein ES6 in M und ein ES8 in M aus der Enduroreihe zur Probefahrt da sind. Meine Favoritengösse S ist nicht da und wird es als Probetyp nicht geben   
Nur M Probe zu fahren, wo ich S will, wird mir nicht weiterhelfen.
Das Vorbauproblem habe ich schon mit dem Canyon-Mitarbeiter andiskutiert (die sind da sehr entgegenkommend).
Den Vector DH möchte ich eigentlich dran lassen. Vario will ich nicht, weil Du am Schluss ja doch nur in einer Position bleibst.
Sobald ein S montiert ist, werde ich probesitzen und mich dann wegen dem Vorbau entscheiden (oder mein S wieder abbestellen     )

PS noch einer, der sich von seinem MARIN nicht trennen kann   jaja, die erste Liebe


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2005)

Du hast das mit dem Variovorbau noch nicht begriffen!
Der ist nicht primär dafür da dauernd zu verstellen.
Zu anfang verstellts du so lange bis du deine optimale position befunden hast und dann lässt du ihn in ruhe.

Wenn du das mit konventionellem vorbau und lenker ausprobiern wolltest müsstest du zig verschiedene combis ausprobieren bis du die richtige position hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Februar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das mit dem Variovorbau noch nicht begriffen!
> Der ist nicht primär dafür da dauernd zu verstellen.
> Zu anfang verstellts du so lange bis du deine optimale position befunden hast und dann lässt du ihn in ruhe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strider (8. Februar 2005)

Na ja wenn man vor einem 1000HM Uphill steht lohnt sich vielleicht auch mal unterwegs den vorbau einzustellen (wenn man z.b. die gabel runterstellt)


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Februar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja wenn man vor einem 1000HM Uphill steht lohnt sich vielleicht auch mal unterwegs den vorbau einzustellen (wenn man z.b. die gabel runterstellt)




Hassu schon Recht! Aber wer hat das schon, 1000HM am Stück....  
Du hast ja auch en ES7 bestellt  
Ich will das VRO auch gar nicht madig machen. Wenn ich ein ES6 noch bekommen hätte, hätte ich es bestimmt drangelassen.
Aber jetzt extra auf VRO wechseln - da probier ich lieber ein bisschen rum.


----------



## Strider (8. Februar 2005)

Ich werd mal schauen wie ich klarkomm und vielleicht wechsel ich dann. VRO ist ja jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig teuer oder so.


----------



## x-men (8. Februar 2005)

Es beruhigt mich ungemein, dass ich nicht alleine mit meinen Zweifeln bezüglich der Rahmengröße und Austattung stehe.   
Nach einigem hin und her und einer guten Beratung in Koblenz habe ich mich für das XC 8  in L entschieden. Meine Daten für die Körperweltsammlung sind 182cm, SL 88cm, 78kg.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich auch länger Freude an der Marta haben werde, hätte was robusteres (brachialeres) vorgezogen.

Mitte April soll's kommen, ....eeeendliiich.  

x-men


----------



## weissbierbiker (8. Februar 2005)

> Hassu schon Recht! Aber wer hat das schon, 1000HM am Stück....



du kommst doch aus dem schwarzwald--wie wärs mal mit freiburg zum schauinsland?? da haste schon 1000 hm !!! aber den vorbau verstell ich deshalb trotzdem nicht (obwohl ich einen vro hab) das macht man höchstens mal dann und wann weil man denkt "jetzt bin ich 30 und brauch mal aufrechter und weniger sportliich" oder so ähnlich.

gruss wbb


----------



## TDMarc (9. Februar 2005)

XC9 ----> XL

-Länge: 1.98m
-Schrittlänge: 95cm
-Gewicht: 100 kilo   
-Bestellt: januar
-Liefertermin: 15/04/05   

Änderungen:

-Louise FR 180/160   
-schlauchlose Felgen
-Drehschalter
-180mm XT kurbeln
-ODI Lenkergriffe


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. Februar 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> du kommst doch aus dem schwarzwald--wie wärs mal mit freiburg zum schauinsland?? da haste schon 1000 hm !!!




Ich wohne im Nordschwarzwald. Da sind 700hm am Stück die Obergrenze. Vielleicht sollte ich mal für ein WE in den Süden  





			
				weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber den vorbau verstell ich deshalb trotzdem nicht (obwohl ich einen vro hab) das macht man höchstens mal dann und wann weil man denkt "jetzt bin ich 30 und brauch mal aufrechter und weniger sportliich" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> gruss wbb



Ich bin fast 40!  
Da fängt man an, den Lenker wieder nach unten zu schrauben. Das nennt man glaub ich Midlife-Krise


----------



## Kette-links (9. Februar 2005)

Juhu endlich jemand aus meiner Altersgruppe      ,
ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich meinen Vorbau nicht als Flip-Flop montiere, d.h. mit 6° nach unten     (kleiner Schmerz), wie zu den guten alten Marin-Zeiten (Syncros lässt Grüßen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe 83,5cm lange beine bin aber 175 gross, dadurch das meine freundin ein xc 4in s hat und ich eines in L weiss ich wie sich beide fahren und bin mir halt daher fast sicher das dir das M etwas zu lang sein wird (es sei denn du sitzt gerne sehr gestreckt)--nur müsstest du auf jeden fall beim s eine längere stütze bestellen. wobei ich halt nicht ganz sicher bin wie das bei den hardtails aussieht.
> 
> gruss und n8
> 
> wbb



Hi, du hast ein XC in L bei deiner größe ?
habe mir ein 05er xc5 bestellt und mir wurde vom system eine L bestellt, ich hatte nun überlegt auf M zu wechseln. Kommst du mit der L gut zurecht ?
Ich bin ein klein wenig größer noch als du.

Größe: 180 cm
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Armlänge: 64,5 cm

Was meint ihr, L korrekt oder evtl M ... möchte touren fahren das is korrekt, aber auch enge waltwege ... was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Kette-links (27. März 2005)

Hi mal wieder pepper.at     ,
hab mal den 7 Punkte Plan aus der MB als Anhang ins Netz gestellt. Ich kann
nur betonen !!! , das für mich der Vorschlag der Rahmengröße gut war. Fahre aber z.Z. ein Bike mit 19'' ,615 mm Oberrohr bei 120er Vorbau, was auch gut ist. Wie ich schon sagte, wenn man zwischen zwei Größen liegt, kommt man mit beiden zurecht.Am besten ist halt ne Probefahrt. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich damit eine neue Diskussion lostrete.


----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

super danke,,ich werds mir mal anschauen,,,

normal sag ich auch ich nehm L... aber mich wundert es das in der bestellliste 05 so viele sind welche 85er Sl bzw 180er größe sind - und da nehmen viele M.. das verwundert mich... 

Falls ein Canyon XC fahrer aus Raum Tirol / München dies hier liest und eine M bzw L fährt.. ich würde so gerne vorbei kommen und eine probefahrt machen sofern ihr mich paar meter fahren laßt.

danke bisher für die antwort.

----------EDIT--------------
kann beim besten willen auf den bildern nix lesen... falls du noch den original scan hast in einer besseren quali, währs per mail echt gut... [email protected]
danke im vorraus.


----------



## Kette-links (27. März 2005)

Hi,
die Bilder sind bes.....     , ich versuchs mal mit nem pdf Anhang.
Dann ist aber Schluß für heute.  gähn


----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

super quali nun,,, dank dir vielmals... gute nacht dir....

hab nu alles mal ausgerechnet da... und bin nochmehr konfuss..
raus habe ich folgendes:
Körperlänge: 180 cm
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Armlänge: 64,5 cm

-> ausgerechnet:
Sitzrohrlänge: 45,5 cm
Oberrohrlänge: 65,5 cm
Steuerrohrlänge: 12 cm
Vorbaulänge: 11,5 cm

laut geometrie beim XC hab ich da werte von S - Xl.... kenn mich nu garnichtmehr aus....

glaube werde am dienstag nochmals bei canyon anrufen,, möchte eh noch ne andere kassette und kurbel sowie größere bremscheibe vorn haben....

evtl. kann mir ja nochmal wer was zu den größen sagen,,, 
gehe für heute ins bett,,,,  gn8 all !


----------



## Kette-links (28. März 2005)

Hi nochmal,
beachte !!!! , die Körperlänge ist nicht deine Körpergröße !! von 180 cm,sondern wird nur bis zur Incisura jugularis d.h. die Kule des Brustbeins (gut zu Tasten) in Höhe der  Schlüsselbeinlinie gemessen !!!!! Bei meiner Körpergröße von 183 cm habe ich eine Körperlänge von 148 cm. Bei der Berechnung der Armlänge auch hier die genaue Definition durchlesen, da ansonsten sehr komische Geometriedaten entstehen.
Viel Spaß beim Neuberechnen mit Maßband und Wasserwaage.    
Du schaffst das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (28. März 2005)

hab ich wirklich übersehen,...

ok dann hier neue Daten:
Größe: 180 cm
Körperlänge: 147 cm
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Armlänge: 64,5 cm

daraus errechnete Daten:
Sitzrohrlänge: 45,5 cm
Oberrohrlänge: 57,5 cm
Steuerrohrlänge: 12 cm
Vorbaulänge: 11,5 cm

Wenn ich mir nun für das XC 5 so die Geometriewerte so anschau, kommt für mich nach dieser Berechnung doch das M in frage oder ?? Viel mehr als das L.


----------



## Kette-links (28. März 2005)

Hm,
hab mal durchgerechnet : 1470mm + 645mmArml. - 850mm SL  = Faktor 1265;
laut Tabelle gerundet auf  715 mm Sitzlänge.
Folgende Variationen zum Grübeln   
715 mm - 100mm Vorbau (Serie Canyon)      = 615 mm Oberrohrl. bei Cross C.
715  - 100 - Faktor 15mm                          =  600 mm für Tour

715 - 120 er Vorbau (Vorschlag aus Tabelle) = 595 mm bei CC 
715 - 120 - Faktor 15                               = 580 mm bei Tour

Du siehst bei Serie 100er Vorbau, Größe L, bei 120er Größe M.
Mein Kriterium für mich in M (nach Probefahrt), bessere Schrittfreiheit durch niedrigeres Oberrohr (fahre sehr gerne Trails), Sattelüberhöhung durch den Rizerlenker gut (ca.5cm,bin früher bis zu 12cm gefahren;man wird halt älter      ),
kein gedrungenes Gefühl (trotzdem gehe ich auf 120er Vorbau,wegen geköpftem Lenker 9° und ich kann  mit der Satteleinstellung mehr variieren).

P.S. Mach Dir keinen Streß, einige von uns werden bis dato ihr Fully schon haben (ich hoffe ich auch XC5 18.04.05     ) und Ihre Eindrücke hier posten.
Du hast bis 3 Tage vor Montagetermin noch die Möglichkeit die Größe zu ändern.    

Viel Spaß beim Grübeln


----------



## Werni (30. März 2005)

Juchuu  !!!!      Meine Seele hat nun endlich wieder Frieden: Habe kürzlich nach wochenlangem Zermartern meines Hirns mein ES6 in L storniert und das ES7 in M bestellt (E6 war ja in M leider nicht mehr zu kriegen). Das hohe Oberrohr des L hat mich letztendlich zu diesem Schritt bewogen. Da ich am liebsten knifflige Trails und techn. Downhills liebe wird diese Entscheidung hoffe ich die richtige sein.

Größe 179
Schritt 87

Werde mir wohl aber noch einen längeren Vorbau sowie eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze leisten müssen.


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. März 2005)

Werni schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir wohl aber noch einen längeren Vorbau sowie eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze leisten müssen.



Längeren Vorbau montiert dir Canyon auf Wunsch ohne Aufpreis (soweit ich weiß). Wegen der Sattelstütze würde ich auch fragen, außerdem wären im Forum sich viele bereit eine gekröpfte Iridium gegen eine gerade Thomson zu tauschen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Strider (30. März 2005)

Die thomson kann man aber auf ebay besser "wegtauschen"


----------



## simplon (30. März 2005)

Hallo,
also bei Wunsch eines längeren Vorbau ist mit einem Aufpreis zu rechnen.
Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, Vorbauänderung kostet Aufpreis.

                                                                      Gruss !


----------



## Rookie 2005 (30. März 2005)

@Werni
wegen dem Vorbautausches frag einfach nochmal Canyon. Ist zwar eine Weile her, aber als ich meinen Vorbau am 2001er Rennrad getauscht habe, mußte ich nix bezahlen. Nochmals ein Dankeschön an Canyon!  
Wobei das ja eigentlich auch zum "PPS" (Perfect-Position-System) dazugehört - oder nicht


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. März 2005)

simplon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also bei Wunsch eines längeren Vorbau ist mit einem Aufpreis zu rechnen.
> Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, Vorbauänderung kostet Aufpreis.
> 
> Gruss !



Hab' zwar schon was Gegenteiliges im Forum gehört, aber auch im Katalog habe ich gefunden, dass der Vorbau(längen)änderung Aufpreis kostet. 



			
				Canyon Katalog schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Kombination verschiedener Vorbauten, Sattelstützen und Lenker passen wir das Rad gegen einen *geringen Aufpreis* genauestens auf Sie an  sozusagen maßgeschneidert.


----------



## Kette-links (31. März 2005)

Vorbaumodell- und Längenänderung (bei mir v. Syntace F139 auf 99; 100 mm/120mm) kostet 20,-


----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Also 20 Euro aufpreis vom f139 auf den f99 ist ziemlich billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rai (31. März 2005)

änderung vro größe m zu vro größe s kostet auch 20 . das find ich nicht preiswert, da hier ja wohl nur der verwaltungsaufwand was kostet.


----------



## Werni (1. April 2005)

Danke für Eure Tipps bezügl. Vorbauänderung und Sattelstütze.
Hatte eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet irgendein Feedback zu bekommen.
Euch allen viel Zeit und coole Trails!!!


----------



## rhön-canyon (1. April 2005)

hallo da draußen,
weiß nicht, obs noch interessiert, ist was für rahmengrößen-übersicht.
bin 172, habe aber 76er- schrittlänge und fahre ein sandstone in s. beinlängenmäßig bin ich s, aber oberkörpermäßig m, alles in allem also offenbar unförmig, wie auch schon meione frau sagt.
habe nun xc 6 bestellt, erst in s. der freundliche herr fritzsch von canyon hat nun zu m geraten, auch um nicht dieses überschlagsgefühl zu bekommen.

nun werde ich die rahmengrößen-diskussion nicht mehr veerfolgen und freue mich auf einen bike-sommer mit dem ersten fully.


----------

